
Feeling tired? Exercise a little - brett
http://www.reuters.com/article/healthNews/idUSN2922162420080229
======
inovica
I'm 38 now and can't pull the long hours I used to. I discovered that yoga
really helps - much of the stress I'd been experiencing has faded away and I
have more energy, feel more alive and have a better posture (even whilst
seating) from doing it. It took time though - it took about 3 months before I
really 'got it'. Hope this helps anyone out there who's 'getting on' like me
and who wants a low-impact way of exercising

~~~
edw519
The lazy person's intro to something almost like yoga:

<http://www.mkprojects.com/pf_TibetanRites.htm>

~~~
vikas5678
great stuff, i used to do this a few years ago, really worked well for me
since i was busy and short of time. Now, I'm into regular yoga, and yes, best
feeling in the world after you are done with a session and feel relaxed plus
flexible.

------
cstejerean
I couldn't agree more. I often find that I'm less tired and more productive
after working out. But obviously this won't help much if you haven't slept in
2 days or are physically exhausted.

~~~
Electro
Well fatigue and exhaustion are different, which I think you was hinting at.
You get fatigued from running, but after 5 minutes rest you're able to run
again. If you're exhausted from running a marathon, 5 minutes after you've
finished running you're lucky if you can stand up again.

I experience this fatigued problem regularly, I go from doing heavy hands on
work as an electrician and when there's an ebb in the work I used to do little
exercise as I'm used to getting more than enough whilst working. I go from 6
hours sleep to feel completely rested to sleeping 10 hours, on a good day. I
also end up being unable to do any writing or any other work.

I recently found an old set of light weights and simply keep them next to me,
I do about 100 reps per arm and afterwards I feel completely energised. After
a few days I was even back to sleeping 6 hours. It seems odd that doing 20
minutes infrequent exercise through the day, like when I'm stuck on an idea,
gave me about 4 hours extra time without feeling fatigued.

So I'd say dig up some old weights or buy a cheap pair of 5lbs and you're
sorted. You'll end up with even more time in the day and you'll be more
productive. Ironic that the more time you spend exercising, the more time you
get back.

------
tjr
Consistent drinking of water seems to help as well.

~~~
eru
Herbal tea should go down as well.

------
kajecounterhack
Of course, don't overexercise...like running 10 miles at track practice after
sleeping 2 hours the night before because you were programming for that big
project of yours?

Ah, the joys of being a hacker.

------
a-priori
I couldn't agree more. I find I have the highest energy levels when I exercise
the most. Before I write an exam, I like to go cycling for 30-40 minutes. It
does wonders. My biggest regret right now is that I'm not doing Judo or
Brazillian Jiu-Jutsu regularly anymore. Do either of those 2-3 times a week
for 2 hours or so each, and you'll feel great.

------
TheTarquin
I've found that the type of exercise matters A LOT for me. If I'm tired and I
can get away to lift for a half hour or a little more, I come back to whatever
I was doing re-energized and feeling great. Aerobic exercise leaves even more
drained and desperately wanting sleep or, at the very least, caffeine.

------
patrickg-zill
A vote for the StairMaster elliptical that can involve your arms as well as
legs. Seems to help a lot with my posture and gets rid of tension in my back.

------
albertcardona
Rediscovering garlic soup. It's hard to believe someone doesn't know that
exercising a bit, or simply changing to a totally unrelated activity, results
in one feeling rested and energized.

~~~
edu
You _must_ be catalan, maybe for the nick or maybe for the proverb...

I think that this previous comment needs a bit of explanation. _Rediscovering
garlic soup_ is a translation from a catalan saying, _Has descobert la sopa
d'all_ , which means that they have discovered something obvious.

I don't know why they assume that a garlic soup is something obvious (I'm 23
y.o. from Barcelona and I've never seen anything like a garlic soup...).

~~~
albertcardona
Right on: I was raised in Catalunya.

As for garlic soup:, I can see that you are Catalan _and_ from the big city
(as you said anyway), since you haven't had the privilege of spooning such a
wonderful but simple meal.

